# tramadol for allergy



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi evryone,
my little 4 yr old Petria has had 4 grand mal seizures this year, the last one was 9 weeks ago. No meds given unless she has more yhan 1 a month or a clusters. Petria recently started getting itchy scratching and going nuts. I took her to my Vet, he gave her an injection which helped straight away. Also, gave me tramine tablets which are tramadol. I looked it up and the advice is not to give to dogs prone to seizures.i gave the tablets for a few days but stopped. Then she started getting itchy again then I decided to google tramine, and found it to be tramadol and not to give to dogs prone to seizures. I suppose I will have to tell my Vet but I can imagine his reaction when I tell him I read it on the Internet. I didnt look it up until today so feeling guilty for not researching before this. If Petria has a seizure I will be so upset at the Vet, he knows her history. He said she is alleric to the atmosphere at the moment. I have changed nothing, food, nothing. She doesn't have a rash or fleas of course.
not sure what to do.
regards,
Joan.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Tramadol is normally given post surgery for pain ant inflammatory. I would NOT use it on a pup with seizures. Elaina has been using a new itch allergy meds. Look up her post or PM her. 

Also what do you feed her?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tramadol is a pain medication that binds to mu receptors in the brain which provided pain relief. It also slightly blocks serotonin and norepinephrine re - uptake inhibitors in the brain leading to euphoria. This is where the seizure risk comes into play, leaving too much serotonin floating around can lead to serotonin syndrome where one of the effects are seizures. The risk is low unless ur pet is predisposed to them already. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you both for responding. You have confirmed what I read about Tramadol being for pain relief post surgery, also that it should not be given to dogs with a history of seizures and my Petria has had four seizures. One would think my Vet should know this, now I have no faith in him. Soem time ago the Vets at that surgery prescribed tablets called ACP aceperizone I think its spelt. That was to calm her because she is difficult to groom, nails cut etc. That was before she had her first seizure, then I researched ACP and found it causes seizures. My Vet would not admit this so I went to another Vet who gave her a course of 4 injections, that did nothing except cost a fortune, and she still had a seizure. I have been so happy that its been 9 weeks since the last one.
How to I contact Elaina the lady you said had something for itchy allergies.
many thanks,
Joan.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

I meant to answer your question about what I feed Petria. She is 4 years old and I cook kangaroo meat, brown rice grated carrot, spinach and mix in promite. I usually do a big pot of this and freeze in little dinner size containers. She also has steamed chicken without skin some nights for a change, also sometimes I mix dry food with the wet food. The kanga recipe was given to me years ago for my first Chi, I have had 6 little ones over the years, I am a a senior.
thank you,
Joan.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't feed grains like rice. Many dogs don't handle it well. You can give Benedryl for itchiness, 1 mg per 1 pound of dog. I didn't know what promite is until I looked it up. Not sure if the yeast extract is beneficial for your pup. I hope your baby gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Benedryl doseage is 1 mg per pound. Thus if you have a 5 pound chi, the doseage would be 5mg.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Petria is 2 kilos, that's about 5 lbs. I am in Australia and I have asked my pharmacy about benadryl, he said its very different to other countries and cannot be given to Petria. I am at a loss as I keep getting told different things. Okay, I know promiite is quite salty but was told it was good to add a little to say 5 kilos of the kangaroo vegie mix I cook up and freeze. Also, been told by my Vet that rice, especially brown was good for her. I have been feeding all my Chi's this over the years , they have lived long healthy lives. Could she suddenly have become allergic to what I have been feeding her. I mentioned before that she doesn't 
have this every day, sometimes chicken and or dry food. I will ask my pharmacy 
again about benadryl though, are you suggesting this for her itchiness.?
thanks again,
Joan


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

In the United States and Canada, Benadryl products contain the first-generation antihistamine*diphenhydramine. In the United Kingdom, Benadryl products contain either the second-generation non-sedating antihistamine*acrivastine*(marketed as Benadryl Allergy Relief, with a suggested efficacy duration of eight hours) or the long acting antihistamine*cetirizine*(marketed as Benadryl One a Day Relief). Benadryl products are marketed in Australia and New Zealand by*Johnson & Johnson Pacific. They are marketed as*cough medicines*and do not contain any antihistamine. Each 5 mL of Benadryl Chesty Cough & Nasal Congestion contains 100 mg of*Guaifenesin*(an expectorant) and 30 mg ofpseudoephedrine hydrochloride*as the active ingredients.*[4]

Benadryl's original formula may also be administered to dogs and cats, and is routinely prescribed by veterinarians to aid such animals with allergic reactions and sickness.[5]

Benadryl is also known to be a very common ingredient used to mix with*heroin*to make the*

his is what I have read about Au benadryl


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Petria and the seizures. I had a mix breed medium size dog that developed seizures at about 6 or 7 years old. My vet at the time, prescribed phenobarbital. I hated to give it, but it did help! 

I currently have a golden that has issues with hot spots and scratching. I have recently switched my dogs kibble to Natures Logic. It doesn't have any pea or potato and it seems to have made a big difference. But since you feed a homemade diet, that probably doesn't help you! Just passing on what I found to help. I also think the shampoo I use has helped a bit. I use EpiPet. 

I hope you find some relief for her!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

When I got Mickey, he had a large scaly, itchy patch that his previous mom said he had always had. I fed him homemade for a few weeks. It wasn't until after I switched to a commercial kibble and a supplement that it cleared up. It's been almost a year and not a trace. In his case, I'm pretty sure his diet was lacking something even though it looked like an allergy. Even the vet said it was probably an allergy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a few thoughts. Sometimes if you feed the same protein over and over a dog or cat will develop a food allergy to it. Not sure if that is the case but I would first try eliminating the rice and if that does not help try switching to a different protein to see if you see a difference. You might not notice in a day as it can take up to a month for it to clear their system. 

As for Benadryl see what over the counter child allergy medicine you have available and give her just a tiny bit.


----------



## joanelaine (Aug 14, 2010)

Many thanks everyone for your suggestions. I will cut out the kangaroo meat and try some other protein as suggested, also leave out the rice. Also, many thanks for suggesting I ask the pharmacy for a child allergy medication. I wish we had Benadryl here, the type in the USA.
Because it is winter here I have put a jacket on Petria and for some reason she stops scratching, or even trying to scratch when she has her coat on. I also bought a "thunder shirt" some time ago, it's supposed to keep her calm but I didn't notice that at all, especially when it came to cutting her nails, she still screamed blue murder. I take her to the Vet now, even the local groomer didn't want to deal with my baby unless she was sedated, and I can't give her the ACP meds now because of the seizures. The thunder jacket as the name implies is supposed to keep dogs calm during thunder or storms. Thankfully Petria is not afraid of storms. I thought I would try the thunder jacket again when it's not cold enough for her winter jackets and it works, no scratching and it's not because she is totally covered or restricted in any way, she could still reach her rear and underneath her tummy and her ears etc., so it's a mystery.
I still have to phone my Vet and ask why he prescribed Tramodol to Petria knowing she has seizures. I am so annoyed.
thanks again everyone, much appreciated.
Joan


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Tramadol is a pain med I take it for fibromyalgia. Amberleah lou lou has lots allergy's I keep things away from her she cant have, she is very allergic to chicken.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I wonder if you could check in the generic brand section of the allergy medications for diphenhydramine (Benadryl), or buy it online. You just have to make sure they only contain diphenhydramine and not other ingredients that might hurt her. I'm pretty sure there are other OTC antihistamines that are safe for dogs, but you might have to research into it.

For our dog with skin allergies, we used a shampoo that contained hydrocortisone. I'm not sure if you'd be able to find anything like that, but if you can't then hydrocortisone cream might help. We did try that on our dog, too, but it seemed like the shampoo was working a tiny bit better. They might also have other types of shampoos for dogs with allergies at the pet store, too.

When we took our allergic dog to the vet, we were given antibiotics and a steroid, which helped for the two weeks that we were supposed to give it to her. Then, the allergies came back with a vengeance.

I'm not sure why the vet would give you tramadol for allergies. I can't even find anything online for an off-label use to use as an allergy medication.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We were told to use Zyrtec for our Lily. We are in the US though so I'm not sure if it's the same formula in AUS or even available.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Whether drugs like acepromazine and Tramadol lower the seizure threshold is actually controversial among vets. I knew a vet once who denied that acepromazine could induce seizures in dogs prone to them. Personally I would never risk it, but just an idea as to why your particular vet prescribed a med that is said to lower seizure threshold.

I wouldn’t use Tramadol long term just for allergies though. What types of antihistamines do they have OCT in Australia?


----------

